# Moving from France to Canada



## skeeve (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi

I am about to send of my forms for PR in canada. It asks on the form for my passport number but this has ran out and I am in the process of renewing it will it matter if I send the form off before I renew the passport.

Secondley we need to sell here in France but are worried about selling before we get a yes but we need to sell our property to move I dont want to sell too soon and make ourselves homeless so anyone know how soon you get an idea if its a yes or no? I wouldn't want to get the ok and then find its going to take ages to sell which is normal here in France either.

Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks

Skylo


----------



## macmel (May 8, 2008)

Hi
I know of someone who has got pr status and it has taken nearly 4 years. We have gone down the route of getting a job offer then going for pr once in Canada. We are hoping to move to Canada later this year when a start date has been confirmed. My sons passport was due to run out so we made sure we renewed it before sending off our twp forms as we didn't want anything to hold up our application unnecessarily I even made sure I flew back to pick it up from Cardiff! We currently live in France but only rent we have sold our UK home. I have friends in France trying to sell their homes and have had a lot of problems with little interest due to the recession. It obviously depends in which part of France you live but I know here in the South it is proving difficult to sell as you are aware it is never easy to get anything done quickly in France.
Hopefully you get things sorted and it all works out for you. I know the biggest hurdle for us has been trying to get the timing right but as ever it is stressful and still hasn't worked out for us yet but we are hopeful that eventually everything will come together. Good luck


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

I would suggest sending in forms with the old passport number and then renewing it, as the information can easily be updated when the new passport arrives.
Also, put the house for sale and, if it sells quickly, rent until PR is granted.


----------



## skeeve (Mar 13, 2010)

mountainman said:


> I would suggest sending in forms with the old passport number and then renewing it, as the information can easily be updated when the new passport arrives.
> Also, put the house for sale and, if it sells quickly, rent until PR is granted.


Thank you both for the advice. My passport rang out about 3 years ago and I never renewed it as I have never travelled since moving here. I think I will do what you say mountainman then at least they know I have a existing passport even if it has expired.

The only thing I would be worried about if I sold and didnt have PR is using up all my money renting here in france and if it takes a while I would be burning money I could be using in canada. France has already used up the best part of my savings and I dont really want to give it anymore.

Thanks

Skeeve


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

i think you will find that you have plenty of time to make decisions check the commision website and they will give you approx times for processing i think london is averageing 36months but check for yourselves best of luck we are in our 4 year but as the name says i have patience


----------

